# Need a 3 speed Shimano Hub



## BamaRidgeRunner (Jan 20, 2012)

I am in need of a 3 speed Shimano hub for a 1976 Schwinn town & country bike. It's a three wheel bicycle. I am trying to repair for a family member. I need the hub, all the way up to the 3 speed shifter.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.
Eddie

You could e-mail me at [email protected]


----------

